# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  2nd Niigata Nishikigoi Direct Cup Keeping Contest 2015 - 2016

## Admin Forum

*2nd  Niigata Nishikigoi Direct Keeping Contest 2015 - 2016*
* Jakarta Koi Centre
*
*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*

Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik – baiknya.
*
BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi selama periode 11 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *11 bulan*, sejak 1 Maret 2015 - Februari 2016


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara bekerjasama dengan *Jakarta Koi Centre* menyediakan 20-25 ekor Koi pada tiap varietas dengan total 6 varietas.
Kohaku :  Nogami.    20 ekor.    
Sanke  :  Marusho.   25 ekor.    
Showa. :  Oomo.      20 ekor.    
Shiro.  :   Ogata.     25 ekor.    
Kujaku :  Kaneko     20 ekor.     
D.Hariwake : NND.     20 ekor
Koi yang disediakan adalah tosai dengan sertifikat .


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA*
*Harga 1 (satu) ekor ini ditetapkan secara Lelang d**e**n**gan* *s**tart awal, sbb :
*

Group A ( Kohaku , Sanke dan Showa ) *Rp. 2.500.000, dengan kelipatan Rp.100.000*Group B ( Shiro Utsuri dan Kujakyu ) *Rp. 2.000.000, dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000*Group B ( Doitsu Hariwake  )     *Rp. 1.500.000 , dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000*


1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG yang akan di lakukan di :
*www.jakartakoicentre.com/newauction*

Start Lelang dimulai  pada hari Rabu *25* Februari* 2014 dan berakhir pada hari , sebagai berikut :*


*Kohaku,* *Sanke dan Showa ( Grup A )** berakhir pada har**i Selasa 3 Maret** 2015**, pukul 21.30 WIB dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya .*


*Shiro, Kujaku dan Hariwake** ( Grup B ) berakhir pada hari** Rabu 4 Maret** 2015**, pukul 21.30 WIB* *dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya.*


2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara Bidding Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya di :
* www.jakartakoicentre.com/newauction*

3. *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 18 Maret** 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi d**a**r**i** participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

4*. Jika Lelang sudah di tutup dan ikan yang tidak laku dalam lelang , akan di jual dengan harga satuan sebagai berikut :*


*Group A ( Kohaku , Showa dan Sanke ) Rp. 5.000.000**Group B ( Shiro dan Kujakyu ) Rp. 4.000.000**Group B ( Doitsu Hariwake) Rp. 3.000.000*
*Dan tetap dapat mengikuti Kegiatan KC ini.*

5. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian. 
*

Hadiah:
*
•*Grand Champion A B  : tiket Garuda PP ke jepang dan akomodasi 1 malam di Niigata , atau setara dengan Rp. 10.000.000,-*
•*Juara 1,2 3 tiap varietas :* 
Juara 1 : 1 box Crystal bio
Juara 2 : 1 box (5 pack) Colour Food Sugiyama
Juara 3 : 1 box (5 pack) Super Grow Sugiyama
 The best Doitsu Hariwake Akan mendapatkan Bonus Koi Tosai dari NND Koi Farm.

_Note : Hanya tiket yang dapat di uangkan ( diambil tunai ) sesuai dengan kesetaraan yang telah di tetapkan.
_
*Door Prize*

Tersedia 1 sepeda motor Honda Revo untuk door prize bagi peserta yang berhasil membawa koinya dalam penjurian bulan Februari 2016.


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jakarta Koi Centre.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke JKC, Bogor
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh JKC dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bias konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Jakarta Koi Centre
Deli 087870329521 dan 085966441117
Email : [email protected] 
[email protected]

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 

Ikan wajib di bawa ke Jakarta Koi Centre Caringin atau tempat yang akan di tentukan untuk Penjurian pada saat akhir acara ( bulan Februari 2016 ) yang akan di tentukan tanggal nya kemudian.
Tim Juri yang terdiri dari : *Fujio Oomo dan KOI's* akan menentukan juara 1,2 dan 3 dari tiap varieats dengan ketentuan baku penjurian pada umum nya ( overall beauty ). Juara satu tiap varietas dan akan di jurikan kembali dalam Grup untuk mencari Grand Champion A B.
Bagi peserta yang memerlukan handling dari luar kota, harap memberitahu pihak JKC untuk keperluan handling dengan menghubungi saudara  Deli 087870329521 dan 085966441117.


*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

Foto Ikan :

*Group A :*

  

  

  

  

  

  

 

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

   

  

  

  

  

  

  

 

*GROUP B :
*

----------


## david_pupu

Wihhh udh dimulaiiii

----------


## menkar

wow nogami mantabbhh... ikanya

----------


## david_pupu

Om menkar bisikin nomor cantiknya dong hehehe

----------


## admlelangjkc

Selamat siang,..mohon ijin ikut gabung dan monitor disini..dan saya siap membantu jika ada kendala dalam proses Bid di web lelang, jakartakoicentre.com/newauction

----------


## owi

wah mantep nih ada doitsunya

----------


## fajarhto

Yes! 1st nnd gagal total ... om dalotz tau ceritanya juga .. Wajib ikut..hayo2 pada pilih group a dan b aja ..  :Peace:

----------


## fajarhto

Pertamax lah b-116 by fajarhto

----------


## LDJ

saya temenin om Fajar
B-110 sini pulang sama om

----------


## fajarhto

> saya temenin om Fajar
> B-110 sini pulang sama om



huahaha ...

----------


## asnanto

> saya temenin om Fajar
> B-110 sini pulang sama om


Om leo dan om fajar ini yg diincer atau cuma sekedar pengalihan aja hehehehe...

----------


## battleship

maaf sekali bapak admin forum. Ini bagaimana yah cari lelangnya ? Kapan mulai ?

----------


## Mossad

apik apik ikane om

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> maaf sekali bapak admin forum. Ini bagaimana yah cari lelangnya ? Kapan mulai ?


Sudah mulai Om Battleship.... coba di buka Link ini...
http://jakartakoicentre.com/new/25/i...nd-nnd-kc-2015
http://www.jakartakoicentre.com/newa...s?limitstart=0

----------


## fajarhto

Wah pada nunggu ganti bulan kayaknya baru pada nongol nih..

Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Rabu 25 Februari 2014 dan berakhir pada hari , sebagai berikut :


•Kohaku, Sanke dan Showa ( Grup A ) berakhir pada hari Selasa 3 Maret 2015, pukul 21.30 WIB dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya .



•Shiro, Kujaku dan Hariwake ( Grup B ) berakhir pada hari Rabu 4 Maret 2015, pukul 21.30 WIB dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya.

----------


## Gunche

> Wah pada nunggu ganti bulan kayaknya baru pada nongol nih..
> 
> Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Rabu 25 Februari 2014 dan berakhir pada hari , sebagai berikut :
> 
> 
> •Kohaku, Sanke dan Showa ( Grup A ) berakhir pada hari Selasa 3 Maret 2015, pukul 21.30 WIB dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya .
> 
> 
> 
> •Shiro, Kujaku dan Hariwake ( Grup B ) berakhir pada hari Rabu 4 Maret 2015, pukul 21.30 WIB dan mengikuti waktu yang tertera pada sistem lelang JKC setiap ekor nya.



Duh.... Yg lagi jaga gawang

----------


## fajarhto

Om admin ini memang sepi atau saking buanyaknya jadi nunggu2an ngebid ?

----------


## Jojoman

lelangnya di forum sebelah om fajar...

----------


## admlelangjkc

Jika anda akan melakukan bid..silahkan disini http://jakartakoicentre.com/newauction

----------


## YudiHP

*Rekap Akhir Grup A*





*KOHAKU
*
*SANKE*
*SHOWA*






A 001
A 021, Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
A 046

A 002 , Aria   Budi Rp. 2.500.000
A 022 , Wilson Rp.   3.000.000
A 047 , Herrydragon   Rp. 3.500.000

A 003 ,   Genjik Rp. 2.800.000
A 023
A 048

A 004 ,   Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
A 024
A 049

A 005 , Iden   Rp. 2.500.000
A 025 , Toldhe Rp.   5.600.000
A 050, Danielshm78   Rp. 2.700.000

A 006
A 026
A 051 , Pepe Rp.   2.500.000

A 007 ,   Wilson Rp. 2.500.000
A 027
A 052, Royal Merapi   Rp. 5.400.000

A 008
A 028 , Ochiba Rp.   5.800.000
A 053 , Herry Dragon   Rp. 3.000.000

A 009 , Iden   Rp. 4.000.000
A 029 , Rambo Rp.   2.500.000
A 054 , Jimmy 007 Rp.   3.100.000

A 010 ,   Ilumunon Rp. 2.500.000
A 030 , Iden Rp.   2.500.000
A 055, Kimunk77 Rp.   2.500.000

A 011 , Iden   Rp. 2.500.000
A 031, Royal Merapi   Rp. 2.500.000
A 056

A 012 ,   Exodus Rp. 5.000.000
A 032, Herrydargon   Rp. 2.500.000
A 057

A 013
A 033 , Iden Rp.   2.500.000
A 058

A 014 ,   Wangsa Rp. 3.700.000
A 034
A 059

A 015
A 035 , Wilson Rp.   2.600.000
A 060 , Mr. X Rp.   5.500.000

A 016
A 036
A 061, Danielshm78   Rp. 4.400.000

A 017 ,   Exodus Rp. 2.700.000
A 037 , Herrydargon   Rp. 3.200.000
A 062, Toldhe Rp.   4.500.000

A 018
A 038 , Iden Rp.   2.500.000
A 063, Royal Merapi   Rp. 2.500.000

A 019 ,   Blackjack Rp. 2.500.000
A 039 , Danielshm78   Rp. 2.600.000
A 064

A 020
A 040
A 065


A 041



A 042 , Herrydargon   Rp. 2.500.000



A 043



A 044



A 045

----------


## YudiHP

*Rekap Akhir Grup B*







Shiro Utsuri
Kujaku
Hariwake




B 066 , Adro Rp. 2.500.000
B 091 , Darryl Rp. 2.100.000
B 111 ,


B 067 , Ali   Mardi Rp.2.000.000
B 092 , Alimardi Rp.   2.100.000
B 112 , Blackjack Rp.   1. 500.000


B 068 ,
B 093 ,
B 113 ,


B 069 ,
B 094 , Rambo Rp.   2.000.000
B 114 , Edi  Rp. 1.500.000


B 070 , Exodus   Rp. 3.500.000
B 095 ,
B 115 ,


B 071 , Mr. X   Rp. 2.000.000
B 096 , Blackjack Rp.   2.000.000
B 116 , Rambo  Rp. 1.900.000


B 072 ,
B 097 ,Toldhe Rp. 2.800.000
B 117 , Ilumunon  Rp. 1.500.000


B 073 ,
B 098 ,
B 118 , Ochiba  Rp. 1.700.000


B 074 ,
B 099 ,
B 119 ,


B 075 ,
B 100 , Sudarmaji Rp.   2.100.000
B 120


B 076 ,
B 101 ,
B 121 ,   Blackjack  Rp. 1.500.000


B 077 ,   Herrydragon Rp. 2.700.000
B 102 , Hollywater   Rp. 2.000.000
B 122 , Mr. X  Rp. 1.500.000


B 078 ,
B 103 , Wilson Rp.   2.100.000
B 123 ,


B 079 , Rambo   Rp. 2.000.000
B 104 ,
B 124 ,


B 080 ,
B 105 ,
B 125 , Fajarhto Rp.   1.600.000


B 081 , Royal   Merapi Rp. 2.000.000
B 106 , Exodus Rp.   2.000.000
B 126 ,


B 082 ,
B 107 , Bbongso Rp.   4.000.000
B 127 ,


B 083 ,   Sudarmaji Rp. 2.100.000
B 108 , Andryw Rp.   2.100.000
B 128 ,


B 084 , Aka   koi Rp. 2.000.000
B 109 ,
B 129 , Andryw  Rp. 1.500.000


B 085 ,   Griffin Rp. 2.100.000  *PAID*
B 110 , Mr. X Rp.   3.600.000
B 130 ,


B 086 , Kevin   Handoko Rp. 2.000.000




B 087 , Kevin   Handoko Rp.            2.000.000




B 088 , Mr. X   Rp. 3.300.000




B 089 , Herry   Dragon Rp. 2.000.000




B 090 ,   Blackjack Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## GRiffiN

Om yudi.. saya uda trans buat no 85.   Ntar saya lgsg koordinasi dengan deli buat ikan di titip ke sunter jkc?

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Siang Pak Yudi, mohon dibantu chek. saya barusan transfer dana 12,4 jt untuk Sanke A031 - A052 - A063 - B81. terima kasih

----------


## YudiHP

> Om yudi.. saya uda trans buat no 85.   Ntar saya lgsg koordinasi dengan deli buat ikan di titip ke sunter jkc?


Baik om, mereka sdh saya update mengenai hal ini. Silahkan dikoornasikan dgn mereka utk pengambila ikannya. Trims

----------


## YudiHP

> Siang Pak Yudi, mohon dibantu chek. saya barusan transfer dana 12,4 jt untuk Sanke A031 - A052 - A063 - B81. terima kasih


Terima kasih om, saya sdh update ke JKC mengenai hal ini. Silahkan contact mrk untuk pengambilan ikannya. Trims

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Pagi Om Yudi, saya baru saja transfer (bukti transfer sdh saya email ke *[email protected]) Shiro B 066 Rp. 2.500.000,-
*
Terima kasih

Adro

----------


## YudiHP

> Pagi Om Yudi, saya baru saja transfer (bukti transfer sdh saya email ke *[email protected]) Shiro B 066 Rp. 2.500.000,-
> *
> Terima kasih
> 
> Adro


Baik bp. Adro dananya sudah kami terima . Terimakasih.

----------


## YudiHP

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN KC 2NND PER TGL 9/3/2015

Rekap Akhir Grup A























































KOHAKU
Status
Tgl
SANKE
Status
Tgl
SHOWA
Status
Tgl







































A 001




A 021, Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 046





A 002 , Aria Budi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 022 , Wilson Rp. 3.000.000




A 047 , Herrydragon Rp. 3.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 003 , Genjik Rp. 2.800.000




A 023




A 048





A 004 , Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 024




A 049





A 005 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000




A 025 , Toldhe Rp. 5.600.000




A 050, Danielshm78 Rp. 2.700.000





A 006




A 026




A 051 , Pepe Rp. 2.500.000





A 007 , Wilson Rp. 2.500.000




A 027




A 052, Royal Merapi Rp. 5.400.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 008




A 028 , Ochiba Rp. 5.800.000




A 053 , Herry Dragon Rp. 3.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 009 , Iden Rp. 4.000.000




A 029 , Rambo Rp. 2.500.000




A 054 , Jimmy 007 Rp. 3.100.000





A 010 , Ilumunon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 030 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000




A 055, Kimunk77 Rp. 2.500.000





A 011 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000




A 031, Royal Merapi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 056





A 012 , Exodus Rp. 5.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 032, Herrydargon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 057





A 013




A 033 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000




A 058





A 014 , Wangsa Rp. 3.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 034




A 059





A 015




A 035 , Wilson Rp. 2.600.000




A 060 , Mr. X Rp. 5.500.000





A 016




A 036




A 061, Danielshm78 Rp. 4.400.000





A 017 , Exodus Rp. 2.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 037 , Herrydargon Rp. 3.200.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 062, Toldhe Rp. 4.500.000





A 018




A 038 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000




A 063, Royal Merapi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 019 , Blackjack Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 039 , Danielshm78 Rp. 2.600.000




A 064





A 020




A 040




A 065











A 041

















A 042 , Herrydargon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015













A 043

















A 044

















A 045

----------


## YudiHP

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN KC 2NND PER TGL 9/3/2015

*Rekap Akhir Grup B*



















Shiro Utsuri
Status
Tgl
Kujaku
Status
Tgl
Hariwake
Status
Tgl




















B 066 , Adro Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 091 , Darryl Rp. 2.100.000




B 111 ,





B 067 , Ali Mardi Rp.2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 092 , Alimardi Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 112 , Blackjack Rp. 1. 500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 068 ,




B 093 ,




B 113 ,





B 069 ,




B 094 , Rambo Rp. 2.000.000




B 114 , Edi Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 070 , Exodus Rp. 3.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 095 ,




B 115 ,





B 071 , Mr. X Rp. 2.000.000




B 096 , Blackjack Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 116 , Rambo Rp. 1.900.000





B 072 ,




B 097 ,




B 117 , Ilumunon Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 073 ,




B 098 ,




B 118 , Ochiba Rp. 1.700.000





B 074 ,




B 099 ,




B 119 ,





B 075 ,




B 100 , Sudarmaji Rp. 2.100.000




B 120





B 076 ,




B 101 ,




B 121 , Blackjack Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 077 , Herrydragon Rp. 2.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 102 , Hollywater Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 122 , Mr. X Rp. 1.500.000





B 078 ,




B 103 , Wilson Rp. 2.100.000




B 123 ,





B 079 , Rambo Rp. 2.000.000




B 104 ,




B 124 ,





B 080 ,




B 105 ,




B 125 , Fajarhto Rp. 1.600.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 081 , Royal Merapi Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 106 , Exodus Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 126 ,





B 082 ,




B 107 , Bbongso Rp. 4.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 127 ,





B 083 , Sudarmaji Rp. 2.100.000




B 108 , Andryw Rp. 2.100.000




B 128 ,





B 084 , Aka koi Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 109 ,




B 129 , Andryw Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 085 , Griffin Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
5/3/2015
B 110 , Mr. X Rp. 3.600.000




B 130 ,





B 086 , Kevin Handoko Rp. 2.000.000

















B 087 , Kevin Handoko Rp. 2.000.000

















B 088 , Mr. X Rp. 3.300.000

















B 089 , Herry Dragon Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015













B 090 , Blackjack Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015

----------


## YudiHP

*REMINDER :*

3. *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 18 Maret** 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi d**a**r**i** participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

4*. Jika Lelang sudah di tutup dan ikan yang tidak laku dalam lelang , akan di jual dengan harga satuan sebagai berikut :*


*Group A ( Kohaku , Showa dan Sanke ) Rp. 5.000.000**Group B ( Shiro dan Kujakyu ) Rp. 4.000.000**Group B ( Doitsu Hariwake) Rp. 3.000.000*
*Dan tetap dapat mengikuti Kegiatan KC ini.*

5. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian. 
*

Hadiah:
*
•*Grand Champion A B  : tiket Garuda PP ke jepang dan akomodasi 1 malam di Niigata , atau setara dengan Rp. 10.000.000,-*
•*Juara 1,2 3 tiap varietas :* 
Juara 1 : 1 box Crystal bio
Juara 2 : 1 box (5 pack) Colour Food Sugiyama
Juara 3 : 1 box (5 pack) Super Grow Sugiyama
 The best Doitsu Hariwake Akan mendapatkan Bonus Koi Tosai dari NND Koi Farm.

_Note : Hanya tiket yang dapat di uangkan ( diambil tunai ) sesuai dengan kesetaraan yang telah di tetapkan.
_
*Door Prize*

Tersedia 1 sepeda motor Honda Revo untuk door prize bagi peserta yang berhasil membawa koinya dalam penjurian bulan Februari 2016.


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jakarta Koi Centre.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke JKC, Bogor
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh JKC dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bias konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Jakarta Koi Centre
Deli 087870329521 dan 085966441117
Email : [email protected] 
[email protected]

----------


## doitsu

pagi pak a-028 ,a060,b071,b088,b110, b118,b122 sdh ditransper mohon dicek pak

----------


## YudiHP

> pagi pak a-028 ,a060,b071,b088,b110, b118,b122 sdh ditransper mohon dicek pak


Baik Pak. Di transfer a.n Sumantri yah..

----------


## YudiHP

Rekap Akhir Grup A









Update Pembayaran per Tgl 10/3/2015



















KOHAKU
Status
Tgl
SANKE
Status
Tgl
SHOWA
Status
Tgl





















A 001


A 021, Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 046



A 002 , Aria Budi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 022 , Wilson Rp. 3.000.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 047 , Herrydragon Rp. 3.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 003 , Genjik Rp. 2.800.000
PAID
12/3/2015
A 023


A 048



A 004 , Wangsa Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 024


A 049



A 005 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 025 , Toldhe Rp. 5.600.000
PAID
12/3/2015
A 050, Danielshm78 Rp. 2.700.000
PAID
9/3/2015

A 006


A 026


A 051 , Pepe Rp. 2.500.000



A 007 , Wilson Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 027


A 052, Royal Merapi Rp. 5.400.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 008


A 028 , Ochiba Rp. 5.800.000
PAID
10/3/2015
A 053 , Herry Dragon Rp. 3.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 009 , Iden Rp. 4.000.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 029 , Rambo Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
10/3/2015
A 054 , Jimmy 007 Rp. 3.100.000
PAID
10/3/2015

A 010 , Ilumunon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 030 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 055, Kimunk77 Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
10/3/2015

A 011 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 031, Royal Merapi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 056



A 012 , Exodus Rp. 5.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 032, Herrydargon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 057



A 013


A 033 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 058



A 014 , Wangsa Rp. 3.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 034


A 059



A 015


A 035 , Wilson Rp. 2.600.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 060 , Mr. X Rp. 5.500.000
PAID
10/3/2015

A 016


A 036


A 061, Danielshm78 Rp. 4.400.000
PAID
9/3/2015

A 017 , Exodus Rp. 2.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 037 , Herrydargon Rp. 3.200.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 062, Toldhe Rp. 4.500.000
PAID
12/3/2015

A 018


A 038 , Iden Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 063, Royal Merapi Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

A 019 , Blackjack Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
A 039 , Danielshm78 Rp. 2.600.000
PAID
9/3/2015
A 064



A 020


A 040


A 065






A 041









A 042 , Herrydargon Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015







A 043









A 044









A 045

----------


## YudiHP

​Rekap Akhir Grup B



















Shiro Utsuri
Status
Tgl
Kujaku
Status
Tgl
Hariwake
Status
Tgl











B 066 , Adro Rp. 2.500.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 091 , Darryl Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
10/3/2015
B 111 ,



B 067 , Ali Mardi Rp.2.000.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 092 , Alimardi Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 112 , Blackjack Rp. 1. 500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 068 ,


B 093 ,


B 113 ,



B 069 ,


B 094 , Rambo Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
10/3/2015
B 114 , Edi Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 070 , Exodus Rp. 3.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 095 ,


B 115 ,



B 071 , Mr. X Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
10/3/2015
B 096 , Blackjack Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 116 , Rambo Rp. 1.900.000
PAID
10/3/2015

B 072 ,


B 097 ,


B 117 , Ilumunon Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 073 ,


B 098 ,


B 118 , Ochiba Rp. 1.700.000
PAID
10/3/2015

B 074 ,


B 099 ,


B 119 ,



B 075 ,


B 100 , Sudarmaji Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 120



B 076 ,


B 101 ,


B 121 , Blackjack Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 077 , Herrydragon Rp. 2.700.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 102 , Hollywater Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 122 , Mr. X Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
10/3/2015

B 078 ,


B 103 , Wilson Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 123 ,



B 079 , Rambo Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
10/3/2015
B 104 ,


B 124 ,



B 080 ,


B 105 ,


B 125 , Fajarhto Rp. 1.600.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 081 , Royal Merapi Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 106 , Exodus Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 126 ,



B 082 ,


B 107 , Bbongso Rp. 4.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 127 ,



B 083 , Sudarmaji Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
9/3/2015
B 108 , Andryw Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 128 ,



B 084 , Aka koi Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015
B 109 ,


B 129 , Andryw Rp. 1.500.000
PAID
6/3/2015

B 085 , Griffin Rp. 2.100.000
PAID
5/3/2015
B 110 , Mr. X Rp. 3.600.000
PAID
10/3/2015
B 130 ,



B 086 , Kevin Handoko Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
10/3/2015







B 087 , Kevin Handoko Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
12/3/2015







B 088 , Mr. X Rp. 3.300.000
PAID
10/3/2015







B 089 , Herry Dragon Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015







B 090 , Blackjack Rp. 2.000.000
PAID
6/3/2015

----------


## doitsu

> Baik Pak. Di transfer a.n Sumantri yah..


maaf baru balas,betul pak atas nama sumantri

----------


## Admin Forum

> *2nd  Niigata Nishikigoi Direct Keeping Contest 2015 - 2016*
> * Jakarta Koi Centre
> *
> 
> *WAKTU KEGIATAN*
> Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *11 bulan*, sejak 1 Maret 2015 - Februari 2016



info dari Pak Sugi......

penjurian akan di lakukan , sbb :

*Hari      : Sabtu
tanggal : 20 Februari 2016
Lokasi   : FOOD Centrum , Sunter
             Komplek rukan puri mutiara blok BA BB BC, Jl. Griya Utama, Jakarta utara

*kepada para peserta 2nd NND Keeping Contest, agar mempersiapkan ikan untuk di bawa ke lokasi penjurian.

----------


## Admin Forum

> info dari Pak Sugi......
> 
> penjurian akan di lakukan , sbb :
> 
> *Hari      : Sabtu
> tanggal : 20 Februari 2016
> Lokasi   : FOOD Centrum , Sunter
>              Komplek rukan puri mutiara blok BA BB BC, Jl. Griya Utama, Jakarta utara
> 
> *kepada para peserta 2nd NND Keeping Contest, agar mempersiapkan ikan untuk di bawa ke lokasi penjurian.




dapat kabar dari Pak Sugi, penjurian KC NND di undur 1 hari menjadi :

*Hari      : Minggu
tanggal : 21 Februari 2016
Lokasi   : FOOD Centrum , Sunter
             Komplek rukan puri mutiara blok BA BB BC, Jl. Griya Utama, Jakarta utara*

----------

